

Microsoft drops "Surface," its tablet product to go head-to-head with iPad - TuringDisciple
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Windows/Microsoft-Tablet-PC-Surfaces-in-AppleLike-Event-515393/

======
Negitivefrags
Using the term "drops" generally means to discontinue.

~~~
cadooo
Drops can be used in place of release. For example "the new Justin Beiber
album drops today." In the tech world it is usually associated with
discontinue.

~~~
Negitivefrags
In that case the product is dropped rather than the company dropping it.

